# New rims on stock tires?



## Jtrocka182 (May 30, 2006)

I was wondering if someone could tell me if I could put the 15" American Racing rims I just bought on my '99 Altima stock tires that came with the car? Thanks


----------



## Thingweight (Jun 1, 2006)

what size are the rims? assuming you haven't gotten this answered already...


----------



## Jtrocka182 (May 30, 2006)

Yeah they came with the car when I bought it from a private dealer and they were actually on his maxima so they wont fit the 99 altima model, so I'm just going to sell them and hopefully buy some ones to fit this model. Anyone need 15" ALT Wheels? Fits all the maxima models. They're beautiful.


----------

